# dust storm :(



## sabeenmansoor (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi everyone
Today we have a very bad dust storm in Dubai I just wanted to know how do you all send your kids to school? I mean to be more precisely what precautions do you take for your kids in such duststorms ? My son has dust allergy so I didn't send him to school today (as I am afraid he will have wheezing etc) but you can't do that especially when these storms are so common. So please advise me.........thanks


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I tell them to man up and be thankful I'm not sending them to work down the coal mines like I had to when I were a nipper.


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

Just give a scarf to put over their face and stick a handheld gps in their pocket, then they will be good to go.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah, why didn't you just cover his face with a scarf (invest in a dust mask) and send him off?
He should be fine within the confines of the school....


----------



## sabeenmansoor (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah ThaNks for the idea I think scarf or mask will be better rather than staying at home and miss all the lessons......


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

My son is at school, and we are expecting that he will be under the weather for the rest of the week.


----------



## sabeenmansoor (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't like dust storms I have heard that it might rather later in afternoon atleast then we can see the beautiful sun )


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Kids allergies are terrible and its quite heartbreaking to see your child suffer. As long as the school doesn't let your child play outside during the sandstorm, he should be fine.

My son gets dust allergies too but luckily for me, I was too lazy to wake up this morning after a very long trip so we both slept in


----------



## murraybiscuit (Nov 15, 2011)

you moved to a desert knowing that your kid had a dust allergy?


----------



## sabeenmansoor (Feb 13, 2012)

No actually he was born here so we really can't do anything about the allergies ....only can control them thru medicines


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Perhaps they were already living here when their kid was born? Does it matter?


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

murraybiscuit said:


> you moved to a desert knowing that your kid had a dust allergy?


Yeh, we are such terrible parents not knowing our son doesn't cope with sand storm well and move him here when he was only 4-month-old (almost 9 years ago)...


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

murraybiscuit said:


> you moved to a desert knowing that your kid had a dust allergy?


Careful, you're arguing with mothers over childrearing. You're braver than me!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

:focus::focus::focus::focus::focus:


----------



## murraybiscuit (Nov 15, 2011)

sabeenmansoor said:


> No actually he was born here so we really can't do anything about the allergies ....only can control them thru medicines


darn. sorry to hear. i saw a parent at my daughter's school with a mouth mask on this morning. i'm assuming your kids has a respiratory allergy. if it's any consolation, i hear the windy weather doesn't last too long. it's pretty hectic though. seems to get in through every crack...


----------



## murraybiscuit (Nov 15, 2011)

motojet said:


> Careful, you're arguing with mothers over childrearing. You're braver than me!


and you're assuming i'm not a single parent? anyways. OT, apologies


----------



## lisachee (Feb 26, 2012)

had such a bad starting of the day. Walked on the main shaikh zayed road duing heavy dust storm. Cab drive didnt know the direction so I had to walk back to the metro station. 
I feel so sand sand now.


----------



## sabeenmansoor (Feb 13, 2012)

That's why I don't like dust storms so unpredictable .... At 3 am last nite I heard the noise of wind and quickly looked at the weather update in iPhone it showed rain  felt excited .... Peeked from window it was only a big dust storm (got disappointed) went back to sleep ....


----------



## sabeenmansoor (Feb 13, 2012)

murraybiscuit said:


> darn. sorry to hear. i saw a parent at my daughter's school with a mouth mask on this morning. i'm assuming your kids has a respiratory allergy. if it's any consolation, i hear the windy weather doesn't last too long. it's pretty hectic though. seems to get in through every crack...


U r rite.... I have put masking tape all over my son's window so that the sand doesn't come thru...


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

sabeenmansoor said:


> So please advise me.........thanks


c**p, are you telling me that if I am allergic to dust I could also be allergic to sand ?

I mean, pardon my naiveness, but dust and sand are not the same thing right ? I used to live at the seaside and I have never experienced any problem ...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ziokendo said:


> c**p, are you telling me that if I am allergic to dust I could also be allergic to sand ?
> 
> I mean, pardon my naiveness, but dust and sand are not the same thing right ? I used to live at the seaside and I have never experienced any problem ...





No of course they are not the same thing but if there is a wind storm then it is not selective.. it cant pick sand up without picking dust up and everything else that is lying on the street.


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

yes


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> No of course they are not the same thing but if there is a wind storm then it is not selective.. it cant pick sand up without picking dust up and everything else that is lying on the street.


you are indeed right, never thought of it this way


----------

